# When should i initiate wife...



## HiRoad (Oct 22, 2012)

It has been a month since my dropped the bomb, and in a few days we will be going to court to finalize all the paperwork, amicably. Since D-day she has been in limited contact with me (text only) and i have givin her plenty of space, since we are separated. Also, i have not phoned her but 3 times tried to keep it bussiness only. 

My question, when is it a good time to intiate contact with a W that has a hardened heart? She has shown signs of softening, for instance last week she invited me to the park to play w/ my kids, but then goes back to bussiness as usaual. Says she is trying to be "friends" for our boys.

After the paperwork is filed, we have to wait another 5months then it will be finalized. 

Last nite when she p/u my boys from my mothers house, she hung out for about 20min, then i pushed a little bit telling her that "it does not have to be this way" and "it is hard to let go" she became negative. 

We have not talked at all about anything about what led to this situation. 

It has been all her just moving along pursuing the D (telling me over the phone), serving the paperwork, and then arranging the court date. I feel that she is running and keeping her self so busy to ingnore thinking about it. The days that I am sure she is alone are the days she texts out of the blue or asks me to go to the park.

Should i initiate contact and try to talk to her yet?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

That would be the worst thing you could do.


----------



## HiRoad (Oct 22, 2012)

Arrrrgghh, this is the hardest thing i have ever had to do "let her go"! Sometimes i want to shake her and wake her up. Will she ever come out of this fog?

Do W's really think that the grass is greener?

This is crazy!!


----------



## SCsweety81 (Sep 27, 2012)

HiRoad said:


> Do W's really think that the grass is greener?


No. 

*Idiots* think the grass is greener.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

HiRoad said:


> Arrrrgghh, this is the hardest thing i have ever had to do "let her go"! Sometimes i want to shake her and wake her up. Will she ever come out of this fog?
> 
> Do W's really think that the grass is greener?
> 
> This is crazy!!


She needs to hit rock bottom before there could be any potential.

Might not be on your time line either.

That's why you need to focus what you have control over: you.


----------



## HiRoad (Oct 22, 2012)

Well i just text her that i will be picking up our other car from her. She had her mom go out and purchase her a new car last week, the other car needed to be fixed (it was hers but all in my name).

I am thinking part of my 180 that has been missing is competely severing all ties with her, ie close joint bank accounts, sell cars, split up our stuff in sotorage, etc. 

Since we have kids, we will always have to be in contact, but I am thinking that should be the only contact we have.


----------

